
25 Examples of Geometrical Shape Usage in Web Design | Inspiration - UniIsland
http://webdesignledger.com/inspiration/25-examples-of-geometrical-shape-usage-in-web-design
======
Ulankgz
Yuna is really unusual. Uncompromising design. 100% geometrical shapes and
nothing else, it deserves respect.

